# Best Nesting Material



## saltydog4 (Dec 22, 2014)

Curious if anyone has found something better than cotton. When it is damp my sheets and bedding absorb moisture like, well, like a damn tampon. Any experienced cruisers dealing with this?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Cotton is still the best, but a lot of the dampness problems originate from what is beneath that cotton. I have 3 inches of Memory Foam beneath my sheets and never have that problem. The foam sits upon the Vee berth cushions, which are also fabric covered. I've heard of folks that have a dampness problem when the sheets are placed on plastic covered cushions.

Hope this helps,

Gary


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't have the problem, but... at sea with the hatches closed the forward cabin where I sleep does begin to smell like a Man Cave. I leave the fan on and the circulation does work.

(Some may say a shower would too!)


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Keep the air moving


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We have 4" memory foam toppers on all mattresses. 90% of everyone that has ever been aboard, say our bunks are more comfortable than their beds at home. That's seriously unusual for a boat. That last one I bought, has holes in it that also help with ventilation.

I also put Hypervent bedding underneath the stock mattresses to be sure that moisture doesn't trap there, which is both wet and a mold breading ground. The stuff is relatively expensive at 10 bucks per foot of single mattress length, but it's worth it.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Sun and air do wonders to dry and keep clean your bedding. But I do also have a synthetic sleeping bag that keeps me feeling dry even when weather is not cooperating for days. On a small boat like mine, dry bunk is a must have luxury. When my cotton sack liner gets damp (hot, humid days), I use my sleeping bag without a liner. Works like those synthetic sports clothes that keep you dry even when you sweat a lot.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

In 44 years of living aboard, mostly in a cold damp climate( BC) I have no such problem. I did when I had fabric cushion covers. After year one, I converted to vinyl covers, and the problem disappeared. I use Sampson, a 3 oz polyester weave, saturated with PVC
I use a blanket under me to absorb any sweat. My boat is very well insulated with 1 1/2 inch spray foam, and I use a wood stove for a super dry heat


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

A company SHEEX makes a "performance fabric" sheets, think Under Armour for sports but in sheet form. I have not tried them but have read that they work well, and are quite stretchy and will stretch over a V birth shaped bed.


----------



## centerline (Dec 26, 2015)

saltydog4 said:


> Curious if anyone has found something better than cotton. When it is damp my sheets and bedding absorb moisture like, well, like a damn tampon. Any experienced cruisers dealing with this?


 im not sure how a damp tampon feels, or how you know, or how it relates to bedding at all...

but as for your bedding feeling damp, its because the atmosphere inside your boat is damp...not necessarily wet, but damp. there is not enough ventilation in the berth area.
a dry boat does not have damp bedding, and dry bedding does not feel damp, and no mattress or bedding you can buy will make it feel dry if it isnt... and why would one want this anyway, as dampness eventually allows mildew to grow.

how to get a dry(er) boat is a completely different subject..


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the biggest problem here in the tropics is going to bed with any dried sweat on your body or sweating in bed. Then the sheets pick up the salt from your skin and that absorbs the moisture.
Fans and good ventilation help a lot, but if you are sweating in bed, I doubt anything will stop it in a warm, humid environment.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Got synthetic sheets at Walmart work great but also have memory foam toppers and those little snap together plastic springs under mattress. 
Use synthetic down south and flannel up north. Leave dorades open even in rain. Run AC briefly if not moving to keep humidity down if it's been raining for days.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't mention the air conditioning, as not all boats have it, but it's a god send for moisture control. 

I almost always run it in our cabin, while showering, and always close the head door and let the shower air dry with the hatch open, not into the stateroom. Just running the air conditioning for a short period, while the generator may be recharging house batts anyway, makes a huge difference in moisture control, even when not necessarily desired for cooling.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

If you do not have/do not need the more expensive AC system, you could still run a cheap dehumidifier to reduce moisture in the cabin, but I just hate the noise.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have one of these that I use in the summer;









It is a Silk Sleep Sack. They are available from LL Bean. I used to use it when I traveled for work, and spent the night in lots of hotels. I find that it is cool, and keeps moisture away from my bod.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

When I was in the Florida Keys and the humidity was extremely high, I fired up the AC and it was a Godsend. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

DampRid is a monster too. Especially if the boat's closed up for some reason. Amazon's got the 18 oz "RV" sized tub as an "add-on item" for less than five bucks.


----------



## wrwakefield (Nov 18, 2015)

saltydog4 said:


> Curious if anyone has found something better than cotton. When it is damp my sheets and bedding absorb moisture like, well, like a damn tampon. Any experienced cruisers dealing with this?


Hi Salty,

I don't know what type of climate you are in, we frequent cooler climes. For the last 30 years all I have used for bedding is homemade fleece bedrolls (sized and shaped to match the berth they are used on...) Great in cooler weather, and also good when it is hot- just laying on top with the fan running...

We have a saying in cooler climes: Cotton Chills [or Cotton Kills- in winter...] The takeaway from this is to use silk or an appropriate synthetic for sheets if you don't want to use fleece.

Ventilation is key; under your mattress [e.g., Hypervent] and in the cabin.

Best wishes solving your dilemma...

Cheers!

Bill

SV Denali Rose


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

something about ventilation. it works. i have wet bilges. i have dry cotton bedding. i also have dry down throws for cold times. dry. magic?? no. it is called ventilation. 
even in winter in san diego at 38 f, i had dry bedding. 
magic? 
no. is ventilation. 
doesnt matter kind of boat. 26 ft to 41.
ventilate. when you use heater--ventilate. 
air cond-- yes ventilate. you need the air movement to prevent molds--yes wen with air cond mold happens without additional ventilation. is not magic.
the only boat i owned this did not work with was so wet from top there was no air, only water. yukkkk. was a modified cal 25. ok if it not had the pop top removed before i bought it-- that cover was propped by paint cans until after i sold boat. was kinda funny, but it was a wet winter...and cold. 1999. no. canvas does NOT help keep ye cozy in winter rains.


----------

